# Bare Minerals Cheek Products (swatches)



## thebeautybible (Sep 27, 2011)

_Oh so many pretty colours!!!_

​ *Highlighters:*​ *



*​ *



*​ I own three of the 6 mineral highlighters (Radiances) that Bare Minerals have in their permanent line. We have *Rose Radiance *which is a very pale pink, *Flawless Radiance *which is a soft yellow toned gold, and *Bare Radiance *which is more of a muted nude colour. The Radiances are basically really pretty highlighters for your face which give a really soft, pretty glow to your skin.​ ​ *Bronzers:*​ *



*​ *



*​ There are only really 3 colours in the collection that I would call "bronzers" and I have two. The other (little sun) is just too orangy and sparkly for me. So I have *Warmth *which is the most popular colour and is a lovely deep bronze colour. It gives the skin a gorgeous glow but you need to use a light hand with this. You have been warned! Then we have *Faux Tan Matte*, my personal favourite. Its a matte (duh) so you can use this as a contour colour as well as a bronzer. It looks so natural and I just adore the real brown colour of this. Love it. If you haven't already, go check this out, its the bees knees!​ ​ *Blushers:*​ *



*​ *



*​ Now on to blushers... and I have a few from the collection. All the Bare Minerals blushers are really pigmented so a little really does go a long way. They have an impressive array of colours and finishes to suit everyone and they all blend beautifully into the skin. Just to note, the first set of swatches are the top row, and the second set is the bottom row in the picture so thats how I will go through them too.​ First off we have *Pink Ribbon *which was a limited edition colour in one of last years Christmas sets, but BM do tend to bring their LE colours out again for anyone who is wondering. Pink Ribbon is a purplely pink which is lovely for the winter months. Next up is the gorgeous *Vintage Peach*which is a lovely sparkly peach, and one of my favourites. Then its *Giddy Pink*, a popular colour and a vibrant pink with a soft sheen. *Kiss *is softer than some of the other colours, and its a warm mauve pink with a sheen. And the last one on the top row is *Beauty* which is again very popular. Its the perfect pink that suits nearly everyone.​ Onto the bottom row and second set of swatches we have *Golden Gate, *a matte warm mauve peach colour. Then we have *Miracle *which is another Limited colour and its another pinky purple matte. *Boost *is LE too, but I wish it wasn't because its so pretty. Its a sparkly coral that is soooo lovely on the cheeks. *Laughter *is a matte peach a little deeper than Vintage Peach. And then lastly, *Sorbet* is another one of my all time favourites. Its a very pale soft baby pink that gives your cheeks a pretty glow but isn't too overpowering on your face, perfect if your wearing a lot of eye make up.​ ​ _So, thats all my Bare Mineral face products. If you have any questions please feel free to comment below and I hope everyone enjoyed a wee sneak into my BM collection. Let me know if you have any favourite BM products and if you haven't tried anything from the range I definitely recommend you check it out. _​


----------

